
‘Star Trek’ Animated Series from ‘Rick and Morty’ Head Writer in the Works - daegloe
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/10/star-trek-animated-series-rick-and-morty-alex-kurtzman-1202015207/amp/
======
ocdtrekkie
I have so many questions about this series. I have to be honest, I hate
everything I've ever seen of Rick and Morty, but, despite disliking most Seth
MacFarlane work, for example, I love The Orville.

Should definitely be a unique take on the Star Trek universe, I have to wonder
if in the long run if it would be considered as part of the canon, it depends
how ridiculous it is.

